# I/O vs I/O7 - is I/O7 worth the extra $$?



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm thinking about updating my goggles. I got an incredible deal on a pair of Giro interchangeable lense goggles that I'm really happy with, but can't find replacement lenses since they're no longer made. I know a few people with Smith (and I happen to have a Smith helmet FWIW) and I have been impressed with those lenses and the fact that replacements are readily available. I think I/OS is too small, and I/OX too large so I'm between the I/O and I/O7. Seems like the I/O7 might have more lens options, but a quick search tells me replacement lenses are about 2x the price ($50 vs $100). My whole goal is to be able to purchase whatever lens I want, plus the initial purchase price of the goggles is steeper for the I/O7.

Can anyone speak to why I should strongly consider the I/O7? Are ChromaPop only available on I/O7?

Thanks!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

The I/O7 is bigger than the I/O so you just need to decide which fits your face better.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You need to decide on what's important to you -- fit of goggles, field of view, number of lens options, ease of replacement of lenses, price.

I say this because I just bought a set of Anon M2 MFI's, and I think they're the greatest thing since snowboards. I also bought IO7s this season, BTW, and while they're good goggles, replacing the lens is not something you want to do with cold hands. OTOH, replacing the lens on the Anon takes literally seconds. OTOOH, they're expensive. OTOOOH, they come with a facemask that snaps on to the mask magnetically.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The Io is almost the same size as the 7. Iox is when you notice the size difference.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

I love the FoV the IO7 provides. Although they probably look a tad big on my face, the fit feels perfect. Chromapop lenses are pretty snazzy. 

Changing lenses wasn't a big deal back in MI and on the ice coast. We'll see how happy I am with them out west.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mwl001 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking about updating my goggles.... between the I/O and I/O7. Seems like the I/O7 might have more lens options, but a quick search tells me replacement lenses are about 2x the price ($50 vs $100). My whole goal is to be able to purchase whatever lens I want, plus the initial purchase price of the goggles is steeper for the I/O7.
> 
> Can anyone speak to why I should strongly consider the I/O7? Are ChromaPop only available on I/O7?
> 
> Thanks!





SlvrDragon50 said:


> The I/O7 is bigger than the I/O so you just need to decide which fits your face better.





ridinbend said:


> The Io is almost the same size as the 7. Iox is when you notice the size difference.



So question: Are the lens the same size and interchangable between the different frame sizes? Or the lens between I/O and I/O7 actually different sizes? Thanks!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So question: Are the lens the same size and interchangable between the different frame sizes? Or the lens between I/O and I/O7 actually different sizes? Thanks!


All of them are different lens shapes


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Argo, Twas afraid that was the case...dammit.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

offthewallds said:


> I love the FoV the IO7 provides. Although they probably look a tad big on my face, the fit feels perfect. Chromapop lenses are pretty snazzy.
> 
> Changing lenses wasn't a big deal back in MI and on the ice coast. We'll see how happy I am with them out west.


Thanks. I'm not looking to change goggles mid-day all that much, I just want to be able to NOT pick the wrong lens based on the day's forecast, and avoid having multiple bulky pairs of goggles since I have to drive far or fly to snow. Would you say the I/O7 FoV is superior to the I/O? What did you compare?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

mwl001 said:


> Thanks. I'm not looking to change goggles mid-day all that much, I just want to be able to NOT pick the wrong lens based on the day's forecast, and avoid having multiple bulky pairs of goggles since I have to drive far or fly to snow. Would you say the I/O7 FoV is superior to the I/O? What did you compare?


I tried on both in store and went with the I/07 because they just felt a bit better on my face. FOV was pretty similar with i suppose a slight edge to the 7 but again, i never took the regular on snow. Depending on how you wear your goggles, the 7 has the 2 way outrigger but i dont know how much difference that actually makes. I will say the strap got a notable bit of helmet stretch after just a couple of days if you wear outside your helmet. I dont anymore and theyre comfy enough for under the helmet.

FWIW, I also have Anon Migs and Electric EGX. the chroma pop lenses are a definitely upgrade to the regular anons. but I actually find the standard electric lenses to work much better with my eyes than the upgraded chroma pop lens. i just see way way better with comparable lens tints. but thats definitely a case by case situation.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Donutz said:


> You need to decide on what's important to you -- fit of goggles, field of view, number of lens options, ease of replacement of lenses, price.
> 
> I say this because I just bought a set of Anon M2 MFI's, and I think they're the greatest thing since snowboards. I also bought IO7s this season, BTW, and while they're good goggles, replacing the lens is not something you want to do with cold hands. OTOH, replacing the lens on the Anon takes literally seconds. OTOOH, they're expensive. OTOOOH, they come with a facemask that snaps on to the mask magnetically.


I second the Anon M2s. I switched from Smith I/Os to M2s... After riding the Anon 3 or 4 times I sold both sets of I/Os and the lenses that I had. 

Magnetic lenses and MFI ( magnetic facemask integration ) is a complete game changer. Swapping cleaning lenses is stupid easy, and your facemask/balaclava fitting your goggles perfectly and being held in perfect place by the magnets is the bomb... 

Anon spare lenses are readily available. They are worth every penny.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

txb0115 said:


> Anon spare lenses are readily available. They are worth every penny.


Well sadly they're out of stock most places at this point. I had an email conversation with Burton (who makes Anon) and they said they only make so many per season and once they're gone, they're gone. However, they'll be making more for next season (the goggle isn't going to be orphaned). I intend to buy 2-3 extra lenses in different strengths.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Well sadly they're out of stock most places at this point. I had an email conversation with Burton (who makes Anon) and they said they only make so many per season and once they're gone, they're gone. However, they'll be making more for next season (the goggle isn't going to be orphaned). I intend to buy 2-3 extra lenses in different strengths.


This is good info. Looks like the Smith lenses are produced in higher numbers, so easier to find all year and even at discounts. Not the only thing to consider but I already have a decent pair of goggles so I'm not stuck paying full price unless that's really what I want to do.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Donutz said:


> Well sadly they're out of stock most places at this point. I had an email conversation with Burton (who makes Anon) and they said they only make so many per season and once they're gone, they're gone. However, they'll be making more for next season (the goggle isn't going to be orphaned). I intend to buy 2-3 extra lenses in different strengths.


About 80% of M2 lenses are available on Amazon right now 

Using google I can find just about every lens right now


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

txb0115 said:


> About 80% of M2 lenses are available on Amazon right now
> 
> Using google I can find just about every lens right now


yeah i usually have an easy time finding any lens as long as its not a discontinued model.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

I tried on the IO, IOX, and IO7. I've got a short face but it's wide enough to fit comfortably the IO7's. I used to play paintball and came from the wide JT Spectra lenses on the Flex masks. Me likely peripheral vision.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

txb0115 said:


> About 80% of M2 lenses are available on Amazon right now
> 
> Using google I can find just about every lens right now


Might be the difference between the Canadian and American markets. The lenses are all _listed_ for me, but show as out of stock.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

mwl001 said:


> This is good info. Looks like the Smith lenses are produced in higher numbers, so easier to find all year and even at discounts. Not the only thing to consider but I already have a decent pair of goggles so I'm not stuck paying full price unless that's really what I want to do.


Yeah I got the yellow and rose chromapop lenses on backcountry before the holidays for 25% off. Worth every penny in my opinion. My eyes aren't the greatest from staring at screens for 10 years under shitty lighting so every little bit helps. They're costly but I don't care. Not to mention the durability is surprising after many days of chipping frozen rime off them.


----------

